# Are Any of Your Pets Microchipped, Have You Had to Had to Use the Service to Find Them?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2018)

The young dog I have now, who will be 3 years old next month, is the first pet I ever had that was microchipped.  Actually, the breeder put in the chip, and I had to register the information and pay for the service.  I haven't had to use it yet, but I think it's valuable if he's missing someday.

Are your pets chipped?  Has the microchip helped you to locate them after they were lost? 

Honestly, years ago I heard that microchips did cause cancer in some cases at the injection site, and I have no reason not to believe that.  Also, that the chip may 'travel' inside the pet's body to other locations, causing problems.  I was against them, but am rethinking their value....pros vs cons.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2018)

All our pets have been micro chipped. They definitely do move underneath the skin but they don’t go too far. At least ours haven’t. Pros- if your dog is ever lost it can easily be found. 
Fortunately we have never lost any of our dogs.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 17, 2018)

My dogs are all rescues, so they all have chips.....either put in by the animal shelter or by the rescue group. One of them is a chow chow mix so it is in her breed to love to go exploring on her own, if the opportunity presents itself. I have to make sure gates and doors are secure at all times. I keep a collar on her and a personalized ID tag, as well as the ID tag from the company who has her chip information. One time a worker was at my house and I had to go to work, but I had warned him to PLEASE be very careful not to let the dogs out. He was careless, and a neighbor called me at work to let me know my dogs were running all over the neighborhood! By the time I got home, I was able to round up all of them but Aszia, the chow. I looked for her for over an hour, frantic. I came home to grab a piece of chicken to lure her with, in case I spotted her. There was a message on my phone from the Home Again folks, letting me know that she'd been found a few blocks away by a kind soul who took her in until I could get her. There was another time when I was walking in the woods with the dogs, and Aszia yanked the leash out of my hand to go chasing after a squirrel. Home Again to the rescue again! Long story short......I am a firm believer in micro-chipping my dogs. But of course it's imperative to keep your contact information updated! I have heard sad stories of lost dogs who are micro-chipped but the information is out of date.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes,  Our  doggie has it and  he got lost   once and we were able to rescue  him.


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2018)

Falcon, hallelujah!!

It seems to be protocol with many animal shelters, rescues, and breeders to have this done as a requirement as of late. I think it's because it lessens the population of stray animals that way. It's easier to find the owner than to find a new home for the pet. I don't think they're as concerned about making the pet owner feel better as they are with controlling the stray population. I never ever ever see a stray dog around where I live so it must be working.

I've never lost a pet. And I've never had one micro-chipped until 2 years ago when I got Bella. Not only will you get your pet back but it will be recorded and if you have too many returns then the shelters won't consider you a good home for adoption of another pet in the future.

I got Bella directly from her owner so I chose to have her micro-chipped. I thought everyone out there would want to grab her and keep her (lol, proud mama here). But I got Blu from the county kill shelter. They wouldn't let me have him for a week while they had him micro-chipped, vaccinated, and neutered...all required. They only charged me $100 for all including the adoption fee. Vets charge a lot more than that here for the neutering alone


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)

My rescue came with a chip. I never heard about these possible side effects- hope they're not true.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 17, 2018)

If I had a dog, I would have it chipped.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 18, 2018)

We always micro chipped our dogs for as long as they had it available. We did need it one time when one of our dogs ran away and they were able to find us with the chip. I figure that I can locate my wife wherever she is by her GPS in her iPhone, I should do the same for my dogs.


----------

